# [Xfce] Problème résolution, tout est très gros [Résolu]

## Aesthetics

Bonjour,

voilà j'avais aucun problème il y a encore quelques jours. J'ai vu que xfce a été mis à jour et j'ai donc fait l'upgrade. Cependant, maintenant j'ai un affichage digne du 300x200... Normalement je suis en 1600x1200.

Sous gnome la résolution est la bonne et tout est ok, de même sous gdm.

j'ai tenté de changer les drivers graphiques par un downgrade, je remettre xfce 4.4.0. A part la mise à jour du kernel et la mise à jour de xfce j'ai rien fait de nouveau donc je ne vois pas trop d'où peut venir le problème surtout si ça marche sous gnome.

J'utilise beryl mais je ne pense pas que ça vienne de là.

Dans les propriétés d'affichage de xfce j'ai toutes les résolutions jusqu'à 1280x1024@60 et un defaut. Par contre 1600x1200 apparaît pas, mais j'ai jamais fait gaffe s'il était là avant ou s'il fait parti du defaut.

Si quelqu'un a une idée...

Merci d'avanceLast edited by Aesthetics on Fri Apr 20, 2007 6:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

Poste nous la section Screen de /etc/X11/xorg.conf s'il te plaît.

----------

## Aesthetics

voilà :

```
Section "Screen"

   Identifier "LCD Screen"

   Device     "ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5200 (M56 71C4)"

   Monitor    "LCD Monitor"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

      Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes     "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## d2_racing

Peux-tu poster tout ton fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf s.v.p.  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

Un screenshot serait pas mal aussi que l'on puisse se rendre compte du problème exacte.

Le résultat de la commande xrandr (se lance dans un terminal en X)

----------

## Aesthetics

Pour info j'utilise XGL+Beryl a cause de mon ati mais je pense pas que ça soit le problème. (J'ai cependant remarqué un autre soucis avec pok3d l'affichage de la fenetre clignote en continue je sais pas si c'est lié...)

donc voilà le xorg complet

```
# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

#

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.

# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)

#

# ThinkPad T60p

#

Section "ServerLayout"

   #Screen         "LCD Screen" 0 0

        #InputDevice   "External USB Mouse"

        #InputDevice   "HDAPS"

   Identifier     "Default Layout"

   Screen      0  "LCD Screen" 0 0

#   Screen      1  "External Screen" LeftOf "LCD Screen"

   InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Trackpoint" "SendCoreEvents"

   Option      "BlankTime" "5"

   Option      "StandbyTime" "10"

   Option      "SuspendTime" "20"

   Option      "OffTime"   "30"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

   # path to defoma fonts

   #FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   #DontZap # disable <Crtl><Alt><BS> (server abort)

   #DontZoom # disable <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> (resolution switching)

   AllowMouseOpenFail # allows the server to start up even if the mouse does not work

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

   Load  "glx"   # libglx.a

   Load  "dri"   # libdri.a

   Load  "drm"   # libdrm.a 

# dual-screen enable

   Load  "xinerama"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "LeftEdge" "1700"

   Option       "RightEdge" "5300"

   Option       "TopEdge" "1700"

   Option       "BottomEdge" "4200"

   Option       "FingerLow" "25"

   Option       "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option       "MaxTapTime" "100"

   Option       "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option       "MinSpeed" "0.09"

   Option       "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

   Option       "AccelFactor" "0.0015"

   Option       "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Trackpoint"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option       "EmulateWheel" "on"

   Option       "EmulateWheelButton" "2"

   Option       "XAxisMapping" "6 7"

   Option       "YAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Buttons" "7"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   # use accelometer via 'joymouse' (needs to be running)  as mouse

#   Identifier  "HDAPS"

#   Driver      "mouse"

#   Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

#   Option       "Device" "/dev/hdaps"

#   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

#   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

#EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier  "External USB Mouse"

#   Driver      "mouse"

#   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse2"

#   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

#   Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

#   Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

#   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

#   Option       "EmulateWheel" "false"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        # Let X calculate the correct DPI from these screen extents:

        # (millimeter)

   Identifier   "LCD Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "External Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5200 (M56 71C4)"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   VendorName  "IBM Thinkpad"

   Option       "DynamicClocks" "on" # increase battery life

   Option       "ForceMonitors" "lvds,crt1"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

        #Option       "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

        # You can adjust which resolution pairs you want to have

        #Option       "MetaModes" "1600x1200-1024x768 1600x1200-1280x1024 1600x1200-1600x1200" # for ext. display

   #Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

   BusID       "PCI:01:00:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5200 (M56 71C4) II"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   #Option       "MetaModes" "1600x1200-1024x768 1600x1200-1280x1024 1600x1200-1600x1200" # for ext. display

   BusID       "PCI:01:00:0"

   Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "LCD Screen"

   Device     "ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5200 (M56 71C4)"

   Monitor    "LCD Monitor"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

      Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes     "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "External Screen"

   Device     "ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5200 (M56 71C4) II"

   Monitor    "External Monitor"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

      Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option       "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection

```

le résultat de la commande :

```
X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  151 (RANDR)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  6 ()

  Serial number of failed request:  9

  Current serial number in output stream:  9

```

et le screen : (bonjour la console et les fonts :p)

http://pix.nofrag.com/5b/45/53cf3283568b00651b8eb91a9707.jpeg

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Aesthetics wrote:*   

> j'ai un affichage digne du 300x200

 

Euh... Vu la capture d'écran c'est plutôt 1280x1024 que 300x200 !

----------

## Aesthetics

oui mais pour moi c'est énorme par rapport à d'habitude c'est pour ça que j'ai mis 300x200  :Very Happy:  pour dire que c'était vraiment psa fin ^^

et en effet on dirait qu'il bloque sur 1280x1024, et il affiche d'ailleurs cette resolution en max dans les paramètres d'affichage

----------

## guilc

C'est pas un problèm de résolution écran (qui est bien du 1600x1200, cf la taille de ton screenshot !), mais de résolution des fontes !

Cette commande donne quoi chez toi ?

```
$ xdpyinfo | grep dots

  resolution:    95x96 dots per inch

```

A priori, ça se règle en indiquant dans le xorg.conf une DisplaySize adéquate.

----------

## Aesthetics

voilà le résultat de la commande :

```
xdpyinfo | grep dots

  resolution:    135x138 dots per inch
```

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

alors pour les vsync hsync, il te suffit de regarder le log de Xorg, et tu trouveras ton bonheur. Enuite avec xdpyinfo, j'ai modifié dans la section monitor : DisplaySize Option "DPI" comme ceci :

```
Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   Option       "DPMS" "on"

   DisplaySize  332 212 

   Option "DPI"   "98 x 96"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

   # 1280x800 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 49.68 kHz; pclk: 83.46 MHz

   #Modeline "1280x800"  83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828

   #Option "ReducedBlanking"

EndSection

```

xdpyinfo :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> etcetcetcetcect
> 
> default screen number:    0
> ...

 

alors le lien qui va bien sur le bon wiki : Why can't I get a 1400x1050 video mode (or some other size)

----------

## Aesthetics

le problème c'est que je n'ai pas de valeur pour le hsync et vsync dans mes logs X

----------

## Mickael

tu peux nous mettre ton /var/log/Xorg.0.log sur  http://pastebin.ca/ s'il te plaît. Et vire le .config dans ton home (dedans normalement c'est la configuration de xfce, vérifie tout de même). Puisque tout fonctionne sur gnome, ce problème est louche.

----------

## lesourbe

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> ce problème est louche.

 

mais non, il te dit qu'il voit plus gros, pas en double ! 

NB : désolé, vendredi.   :Arrow: 

----------

## Mickael

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   ce problème est louche. 
> 
> mais non, il te dit qu'il voit plus gros, pas en double ! 
> 
> NB : désolé, vendredi.  

  Je te tiens la porte   :Wink: 

Aurais-tu des fichiers Xressources Xdefault dans ton home ? (La syntaxe de ces fichiers est à vérifiée = Casse + orthographe   :Laughing:  )

----------

## lesourbe

merci pour la porte ...

sinon, la méthode à la LeSourbe, si il n'y a que 1600x1200 qui t'intéresse sous X, pourquoi ne pas simplement virer les autres modes de ton xorg.conf ?

----------

## geekounet

Ça a l'air d'être simplement un problème de DPI, il suffit donc d'ajuster le DisplaySize dans le xorg.conf  :Smile: 

----------

## Aesthetics

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> tu peux nous mettre ton /var/log/Xorg.0.log sur  http://pastebin.ca/ s'il te plaît. Et vire le .config dans ton home (dedans normalement c'est la configuration de xfce, vérifie tout de même). Puisque tout fonctionne sur gnome, ce problème est louche.

 

j'avais déjà essayé de virer le .config et même problème.

Voici mon Xorg.94.log (le plus récent) je pense pas qu'il  y ai une grosse différence avec le .0 mais si oui je remettrai l'autre

http://pastebin.ca/450186

sinon non j'ai pas les deux fichiers là dans mon home.

Je vais tester de suite de mettre un dpi dans xorg.conf

----------

## Aesthetics

problème résolu en mettant un DisplaySize. Merci beaucoup à vous tous.

----------

